# FL-MIAMI-DADE-3 legged Flat Coat. Ret. Mix



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

PLEASE HELP PAPE-3 Legs!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected] gov (@ miamidade.gov)
To: [email protected] gov
Sent: 8/5/2010 4:46:45 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Subj: 3 legged Flat Coated Retriever Looking for a Home


*Very sweet 3 legged dog!
http://www.miamidade.gov/animals/* *
PAPE (A1278223) 

DEAR PET LOVERS: This is Pape. He is a flat coated retriever mix. He has the heart of a teddy bear so sweet and loveable. Pape is extremely special, He only has 3 legs. He gets around just fine, loves to run around and play fetch, Pape deserves a special home. He's a great dog. Please come and adopt Pape. He was owner surrendered due to “move”. He weighs 82lbs of sweetness. He is all black with a shaggy coat he's a handsome gentleman. Come and adopt him!! 
Male 
Black 
Flat-Coated Retriever 
3 years old 
07/29/2010 
Miami-Dade Animal Services * 



And

*VIDEO OF MAX: http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=QxK84LWuobI

Max ID#1120757 is a male, 2yo, Cocker Spaniel mix. This gentle soul is exceptional and has only unconditional love to give. He's housebroken, calm, loving, sociable, good with other dogs, and a fast learner. Max would enjoy short walks twice a day and would absolutely love to snuggle up to you to watch a movie together any night! If you think this may be the perfect companion for you, please visit him at Miami-Dade Animal Services on 7401 NW 74th Street , Miami , FL , 33166 or call 311 for more information.




*Aileen Sanchez
Volunteer & Mobile Adoption Liaison
Miami Dade Animal Services
www.miamidade. gov/animals
Direct: 305-805-1778
Cell: 305-877-5458
Fax: 305-805-1619
7401 NW 74 St, Miami , FL 33166














And

VIDEO OF MAX: http://www.youtube. com/watch? v=QxK84LWuobI

Max ID#1120757 is a male, 2yo, Cocker Spaniel mix. This gentle soul is exceptional and has only unconditional love to give. He's housebroken, calm, loving, sociable, good with other dogs, and a fast learner. Max would enjoy short walks twice a day and would absolutely love to snuggle up to you to watch a movie together any night! If you think this may be the perfect companion for you, please visit him at Miami-Dade Animal Services on 7401 NW 74th Street , Miami , FL , 33166 or call 311 for more information.





Aileen Sanchez
Volunteer & Mobile Adoption Liaison
Miami Dade Animal Services
www.miamidade. gov/animals
Direct: 305-805-1778
Cell: 305-877-5458
Fax: 305-805-1619
7401 NW 74 St, Miami , FL 33166


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up for sweet Pape!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

Bumping up for this poor 3 legged boy!


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I went to the shelter to check on him, and was told a rescue was coming for him that day


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey's Mom*

Casey's Mom

You are an angel!!! When did you go to the shelter to see him?
I hope they took him!!


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Pape was indeed rescued, and is at Animal Aid in Boca Raton, FL waiting for his forever home! I got this picture from their website


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

*One More, Because He's SO Handsome*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Wow!

Casey's Mom-Pape is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for updating and posting his pictures!!


----------

